# Travel Advertising > Travel insurance >  Travel Insurance - Good Experiences?

## sansastark

Hi,

I am looking to take out travel insurance for a trip later in the year (I'm from the UK). Obviously there are stacks of companies out there and many of the now offer cover for pre-existing conditions (necessary in my case) but it is difficult to decide which to trust to settle claims fairly and quickly.

The trouble is that generally on-line reviews are written by the people who have had a problem - not by the many who had a good experience. The result is that reading the review sites makes it look as though every company is equally bad!


My question is. has anyone out there had a good experience with making a claim on their travel insurance? Helpful people on the end of the phone? Claims settled quickly? Not attempting to avoid paying? ...

Thanks in advance!

----------


## ankita1234

Travel Insurance: Compare travel insurance online with best travel insurance companies in India. Check reviews, premium & benefits to renew.

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

Oh, I did not know this type of travel insurance. Does anyone know any information about it that can be shared for me? I often travel and also want to buy travel insurance.

----------


## davidsmith36

Travel insurance, an industry leader of travel insurance plans, offers a range of travel insurance plans designed to cover U.S. Many work reasons, such as layoffs, required to work, direct involvement in a merger or product recall, business rendered unable to open due to burglary or natural disaster, revoked leave (civil and military), are covered reasons for trip cancellation in many travel Guard plans.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for your post. I have read through several similar topics! However, your article gave me a very special impression, unlike other articles. I hope you continue to have valuable articles like this or more to share with everyone! atari breakout

----------

